# Military Helicopters In Action



## lloydh

A few images from the past year/slightly longer of military helicopters in action. All shot at various locations a few being the Mach Loop, Salisbury Plain, Snowdonia.. 

Hope you like them! 

1. Head-on with an RAF Chinook HC2 after the crew depart the media day for Pashtun Dawn. Decided to head outside for the departures, seems like it was a good decision! 



RAF Chinnok HC2 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

2. Triptych of them departing.. 



RAF Chinook HC2 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

3.



Boeing Chinook HC2 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

4.



RAF Boeing Chinook HC2 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

5. In the CCDA which is used for 'Brown outs' sadly I got there too late and missed the dust! 



RAF Boeing Chinook HC2 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

6.



RAF Boeing Chinook HC2 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

7. RAF Merlin that was originally destined for the Danish Air Force. 



RAF Merlin HC3a by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

8. Full rotor blur! 



RAF Merlin HC3 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

9. QinetiQ Sea king HU.5



QinetiQ Westland Sea king HU.5 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

10. USAF 56th RQS Pavehawk



USAF Sikorsky HH-60 Pave hawk by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

11. RN 'Junglie' Sea King HC4



Royal Navy Sea King HC4 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

12. Squirrel on a low level sortie



Aerospatiale Squirrel HT1 G-CEYO by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

13. AAC Mk9 Lynx 



AAC AH.9A Lynx by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

14. Head on with a HC2 on Everleigh Dz



RAF Boeing Chinook HC2 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

15. AAC Lynx Mk/AH7 in fantastic light



AAC Westland Lynx AH7 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

16.



AAC Westland Lynx AH7 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

17. 



Westland Lynx AH7 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

18. AAC Gazelle



Westland Gazelle AH1 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

19. Now this is an impressive sight, Chinook HC3 in a confined LZ.



Boeing Chinook HC.3 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

20. Same LZ but a slightly different area.. 



RAF Chinook HC3 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

21.



Boeing Chinook HC.3 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

22. Starting too lift out, full frame at 70mm! 



RAF Boeing Chinook HC.3 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

23.



RAF Chinook HC3 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

24. Some Apache action! 



AgustaWestland Apache AH1 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

25. Not what you'd want too see if you were Terry Taliban.. The Apaches 30mm Canon pointed directly at us as the pilot slaves the gun



AgustaWestland Apache AH1 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

26. AAC Bell 212 in a confined LZ



AAC Bell 212 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

27.



AAC Bell 212 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

28.



AAC Westland Lynx AH7 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

29. ETPS A-109



ETPS Agusta A-109 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

30.



ETPS Agusta A-109 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

31.



ETPS Agusta A-109 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

32. Low flying the Chinook way! 



RAF Chinook HC2 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

33.



RAF Chinook HC2 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

34.



RAF Chinook HC2 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

35.



RAF Chinook HC3 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

36.



RAF Chinook HC3 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

37. Special Forces Lynx Mk/AH7 note the crewman wearing the new masks as well.. 



AAC Westland Lynx Mk7 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

38.



AAC Westland Lynx Mk7 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

39.



AAC Westland Lynx AH7 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

40. Mountain training earlier this year in Snowdonia.. 



AAC Westland Lynx AH7 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

41.



AAC Westland Lynx AH7 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

42.



AAC Westland Lynx AH7 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

43. 'Whiteout'



AAC Westland Lynx AH7 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

44.



AAC Westland Lynx AH7 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

45.



AAC Westland Lynx AH7 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr

46.



AAC Westland Lynx AH7 by lloydh.co.uk, on Flickr


Thanks for looking C+C most welcome!


----------



## Mully

I like these but there were way too many ...46 images.  Post 3-4


----------



## ronlane

That's a lot of pictures but I really think #3 is really cool.


----------



## Trever1t

Ya, way too many to comment on but the one with the rotor blade right close to the lens was my favorite perspective. edit: that was #3


----------



## baturn

What Trever1t said. And I enjoyed them all.


----------



## JonathanGallagher

Great set of shots enjoyed looking at them all, Favs have to be #28/31/49


----------



## balthasarS

impressive shots!


----------



## boomer

All great shots. I like #3 the best.


----------



## Designer

Beautiful photography, Lloyd!  Thank you!


----------



## Steve5D

Wow, that's a lot of helos.

Good shots, though.

Some of them could use a bit more motion blur in the rotors, but solid shots overall...


----------



## lloydh

Sorry, next time I won't be lazy and will separate them up a little!


----------



## Railphotog

Awesome photos, thank you for sharing.  Been a long time helicopter fan, having flown in various ones many times during my 35 years with the Canadian Coast Guard.


----------



## Scarecrow

Great shots but I feel left out because there arent any shots of the MH-53E Sea Dragon.....#3 is perfect with the perspective and all.


----------



## ktan7

Great photographs! I really enjoy looking at them. Reminded me of the show Airwolf...


----------



## lloydh

Scarecrow said:


> Great shots but I feel left out because there arent any shots of the MH-53E Sea Dragon.....#3 is perfect with the perspective and all.



I wish there was! Sadly we don't have them over in the UK..


----------



## Tee

Really like 31.


----------



## Ballistics

I'm not understanding why people are against set threads. If it's too many to comment, then don't comment. Comment the set, or pick your favorites. 

I honestly wish more people would post series/sets like this. It's nice to have everything in here all at once.


----------



## RoCkFoRdGuN

WOW nice shots what lens did u use?


----------



## EDL

Nice stuff.  I always liked the Gazelle.  When I was stationed in Berlin in the late 80's the Brits always flew "wall patrol" in the Gazelle.  Was fun to watch a Hind show up and the little cat & mouse chase games they would play along the wall.


----------



## TJNY

#28 was my favorite!  Great shots all in all.  Some of the crops were a little too tight on a few too.


----------



## 6kimages

wow and the rest of your shots on flickr WOW


----------



## Forkie

Wonderful set LloydH.  Really stunning.


----------



## polymoog

Great set as always, nice variety of angles and perspectives  The only thing that slightly drew my attention away from some shots, was where the rotorblades had been clipped on only one side ... when they were clipped off slightly on both sides, the shot still worked because the focus is on the body of the craft, but when it was only on one side, it looked like a mis-frame ... minor detail though, for the most part the shots are stunning


----------



## molested_cow

To many? Need MOAR!!!

I miss Air Wolf though!


----------



## Stevepwns

I miss my days of fast roping.   Great shots.  Brought back great memories.


----------

